# audio wiring diagram for 95 maxima



## saso (Jul 8, 2004)

hey i have a 95 maxima and i just installed a sony xplod radio, but every time i turn my car off i loose the settings on my radio and clock and my interior lights don't come on anymore. can someone help please.


----------

